

Ask HN: Delaware Companies - What Bank Do You Use? - drey


======
bradhe
How much money are we talkin'? I know you're a Delaware corp, but tons of
people mistakenly create Delaware corporations so...

~~~
drey
6-7 figures. No more than 100 transactions per month.

